# Getting a set of clubs. Advice?



## azkid110 (Apr 11, 2007)

hey everyone! 

First off, I'm left handed, and after trying to use my dads right handed clubs in the back yard, I found it was alot easier to control and swing left handed. So I'm looking for probably a used set of clubs because I'm not exactly wealthy. But, what should I look for in a used set of clubs, what should I look for to make sure a club is in good shape and how can I tell if a club is "flawed"? how many clubs are in a set? and what are all of the clubs, what do the values mean (1-5 wood, etc..)? What are good brands to look for, and which brands are not so good? are all golf balls the same?

Those are all of the questions I have for now.

Thanks guys!
-Joe


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Joe

Your first port of call should be to a local store where they retail some left handed clubs.

They should let you try them, so that you can then make a decision on what brand you prefer.

Actually before you do any of this, it would be worth getting some lessons with a pro, explain that you dont have any clubs as they should have some you can borrow to get the basics of the swing together before you go and spend your money on a set.

All balls are different, but at your stage in golf, go for the cheapest.

Once you have had some lessons with the pro, he / she should be able to reccomend what clubs you look for.

In a typical bag for a beginner:

Putter
3,4,5,6,7,8,9 irons (the lower the number the lower the flight of shot and the further the ball should go - in theory)

pw - pitching wedge (higher in loft than a 9 iron)
sw - sand wedge (higher in loft than a pw)

3,5 wood - As a beginner I wouldnt worry about buying a driver / 1 wood, it just wouldnt be worth the extra cash at this stage. A 3 wood should suffice.

I hope this helps a little.

Fitz


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

azkid110 said:


> hey everyone!
> 
> First off, I'm left handed, and after trying to use my dads right handed clubs in the back yard, I found it was alot easier to control and swing left handed. So I'm looking for probably a used set of clubs because I'm not exactly wealthy. But, what should I look for in a used set of clubs, what should I look for to make sure a club is in good shape and how can I tell if a club is "flawed"? how many clubs are in a set? and what are all of the clubs, what do the values mean (1-5 wood, etc..)? What are good brands to look for, and which brands are not so good? are all golf balls the same?
> 
> ...


Hey Joe,

First of all, Sir Fitz gave you a very Good answer.

Adding to his opinion, I would like to point out that there's nothing to be ashame about if you're going to used pre-owned or used clubs.

The Good Quality irons in the market are Callaway and TaylorMade.

What's important here is for you to upgrade the used clubs, changed the grips, adjust the length according to your height, and the lie angle.

Find a Good Golf Pro shop that can do this for you. If you have a Good Golf Pro, he can give you advice which to buy for you.

Happy hunting and cheer up


----------



## CallaCobra (Apr 14, 2007)

if there is a "pga tour superstore" in your area like there is in mine, you should check them out. Their biggest advantage is their simulators which show you swing speed, ball speed, flight, distance...everything! A pro will help fully fit you based upon your swing. try it!


----------



## packerfan1 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Clubs*

Have your dad or someone who you know that plays golf regularly go to a local golf shop and look over the used clubs bin. At this point, if money is an issue, be very picky. You don't want to buy junk but at the same time you don't want to buy a set that your game will outgrow in a year. Get some help at the shop. but be wary, there are some workers who will steer you wrong or try to sell you clubs that your game doesn't need at this point.
Cruise e-bay...I found a set of brand new Wilson Fat Shaft IV irons (graphite shafts) for $62...you will just have to be patient. Used clubs of a good brand name can be bought for a song if you are patient and look carefully. Rockbottomgolf.com is my favorite site, but there are several others that sell new or gently used clubs very cheaply.
I also have an 'off brand' (component clubs, but that is another argument here) of Snake Eyes irons that I bought used at the local golf shop for $120. Great irons, they are my gamers except when my elbow tendonitis acts up and I use the Wilsons with the graphite shafts. No sin in buying used clubs...why pay more?

You can assemble a 'name brand' bag used for maybe $300 with no problem, a bag that will last you for many years to come. 

My bag is a great example:
Snake eyes irons (gently used---local golf shop) $120
Orlimar hybrid (used once, looed brand new--EBAY) $25
TM R580XD driver (new $149, can be bought used for $100 or less on EBAY)-$149
3 and 5 wood (used---golf shop) $30 each
Putters can be had for a song, as can bags, both easily under $50 to get you started.

Good luck, enjoy the game.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Good advice above, but the most important thing is, don't spend all your money on the equipment... Save some for lessons. Nothing contributes to your happiness playing the game like playing it better from one time to another. Way too many people are giving up golf within the first couple years because they didn't get good advice from a PGA professional to help them set up and make an effective swing.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

DennisM said:


> Good advice above, but the most important thing is, don't spend all your money on the equipment... Save some for lessons. Nothing contributes to your happiness playing the game like playing it better from one time to another. Way too many people are giving up golf within the first couple years because they didn't get good advice from a PGA professional to help them set up and make an effective swing.


Good Advice Sir Dennis


----------

